# Grub Damage or Fungus?



## eagleyeh (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi,

Ontario, Canada here.

Huge brown spot at my front lawn. Not sure if this is a pest issue or fungus. If fungus, where should I post to identify what type?


----------



## SodFace (Jul 17, 2020)

When I had bad grubs I could pull up bigger pieces of turf. Could mean your's is further along but can you pull up more to see the little bastards underneath? When I had bad infestations I found them all in my gardens and all under the deadish looking turf.

That looks super wet, though. Especially with the very little amount of rain we've had until recently. What's your irrigation schedule?


----------



## eagleyeh (Aug 6, 2020)

I recently dialed back to twice a week with about 2cm each. Previously was every other day at about 0.5cm each.

I can't really pull up the turf easily. I grab a few and they all just came off with shallow roots like in first picture. It's also just a spot though, about a 2 * 3 meter.


----------

